# ER99284 and Cath insertio 51701



## fami (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
I got an error on these two codes>

Can we bill them together?
Should I use modifier?
Can't bill them together?
Thanks,
Fami


----------



## ahinman (Aug 17, 2009)

You can bill these together.  Are you talking the professional side or technical side?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 23, 2009)

You can bill them together, but you will need a modifier-25 on the E/M.  You didn't say that you used a modifier.


----------



## fami (Sep 2, 2009)

smflana said:


> you can bill these together.  Are you talking the professional side or technical side?




professional for hospital.


----------



## fami (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, Thanks


----------

